

AngularJS 1.2 RC3 released - Spiritus
https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#120-rc3-ferocious-twitch-2013-10-14

======
lhorie
FYI, this release introduces some pretty big regressions, so I'd hold off on
upgrading for the next little while

